#  Der kleine Patient >   Tiefes Luft holen >

## anker

Hallo,
meine Tochter (7) fängt in den letzten Tagen jeden Abend an tief ein zu atmen,- so als würde sie säufzen. Sie meinte dann zu mir sie müsse das machen, weil sie das Gefühl hat das die Luft nicht weit genug rein geht. Sie ist nicht krank , sie hat nur diese Woche einen vollen Termin Kalender im Ferientreff. Ich mache mir jetzt keine Sorgen, würde ihr aber gerne erklären was die zu bedeuten hat. Habe ihr erklärt, dass das ein Zeichen von Müdigkeit ist .
Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat?
vielen dank schonmal

----------


## JoDe

Hallo, 
mein Patenkind (jetzt 7, damals 5 Jahre) hatte das vor zwei Jahren auch, sie wachte sogar teilweise auf und hatte diese Problematik. Nach einigen Arztbesuchen kam dann raus das es psychisch bedingt ist, sie stand damals kurz vor dem Test zur Einschulung und der Aufenthalt mit dem Kindergarten auf dem Bauernhof stand an. Nach dem Test und der Fahrt war es lange Zeit weg, bis kurz vor der Einschulung selbst. Sie hatte das über ein Jahr immer wieder in Stresssituationen, jetzt ist es seit ca. einem jahr vorbei... 
Wenn sie das öfter hat würde ich aber dennoch mal zum Kinderarzt gehen, es kann ja doch immer eine ernste Erkrankung dahinter stehen...  
LG JoDe

----------


## Lämmchen

Hallo anker, 
es könnte schon sein, dass deine Tochter sich in einer Stressituation befindet. Manchmal machen Kinder dann unbewußt genau das richtige. Durch das tiefe Einatmen lösen sich Verspannungen u. Stress. In einer Mutter-Kind-Kur wurde meinen Kindern sogar beigebracht, sich bei Stress hinzulegen u. mehrmals tief Einzuatmen u. langsam die Luft wieder aus den Lungen heraus zu lassen. 
Versuche es selbst einmal, du wirst feststellen, dass es gut tut. Du kannst deine Tochter unterstützen, indem du ihr eine leise Musik oder ein schönes gemütliches Licht anmachst. So lernt deine Tochter auch für ihr späteres Leben mit stressigen Situationen richtig umzugehen :Smiley: . 
Gruß
Lämmchen

----------


## kaya

Als Erklärung finde ich diesen Link ganz nett:  Seufzen 
Es ist normal, dass man in angespannten Situationen nur flach atmet. Daduch kann kurzfristig ein Sauerstoffmangel verursacht werden, der durch Seufzen oder durch Gähnen ausgeglichen werden kann. Insofern ist Deine Aussage bzgl. Müdigkeit absolut richtig.

----------


## anker

Danke euch! Mein Bauchgefühl war erstmal richtig.Meine Tochter macht das, auch derzeit noch, wenn sie zur Ruhe kommt und auch wenn dann grad mal nix an Programm ansteht.Einerseits ist es dann ein Zeichen von Langeweile, andererseits von "zur Ruhe kommen". Mittlerweile äußert sie in diesem Zusammenhang auch unwohlsein.
Die Idee mit den Atemübungen ist garnicht schlecht, danke. Werde mich mal ein wenig mit dem Thema Entspannungsübungen für Kids belesen und versuchen sie so zu unterstützen.
lg

----------

